# Adding a network Scanner in Win 7 Pro



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a Canon MF3110, I have it connected to a computer running Win 7RC at the moment, I am running Win 7 Pro Full install on my main computer. I can access and print to the Canon from all 4 computers on my simple home network. How ever I can not access the Scanner from my main computer. I try to scan and I get "No Scanner Connected" popup. Any Ideas how to get the scanner to be recognized as it is part of the printer I think it should work.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Did you install scanner drivers on the main computer? Windows 7 setup may have auto-detected the printer, but not the scanner part of it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For most all-in-one or multifunction printers connected directly to one computer the printer can be used by remote computers but the scanner cannot. Do you know that your unit is an exception to this "rule"?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Guess it may be time to get a network attached MF unit. Or would a network attached Printer Server allow using the scanner across all computers? This is the primary printer in the household and works as good as the day I bought it nearly 5 years ago.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Or would a network attached Printer Server allow using the scanner across all computers?


Depends. If the printer server does not support your multi-function printer or does not support scanning the answer is "no." If it is a multi-function print server such as this D-Link product and it supports your multi-function printer the answer is "yes."


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Thaks for the link. I am going to check into that one. Bound to be a less expensive alternative to a new Laser MF Printer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are probably less expensive ones. That one seems to be a Cadillac. I just linked to the first I found.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

At $67 from New Egg it seems a good enough deal if they have them in stock.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

At $67 US from Newegg it seems a good deal. ANd with Free Shipping even better. And it is also wireless after set up. keeps me from having to keep one of the conputers off the net, or adding a hub. though I have a hub sitting here collecting dust.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

ANd besides I do not mind driving Cadilacs!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like we have a winner!  Provided it works with your unit.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I got the dLink MF Print Server. It will not even recognize my Laser AIO, not even as a printer. According to dLink tech support it isn't on the compatibility list eve with the Firmware update for the Server. Broke down and bought a brand new HP AIO Inkjet F4480. Recognizes it as a printer won't recognize the Scanner though. Looks like I am going to be searching either for a newer Print Server that will either recognize my Canon or the HP as having a scanner, or looking for an AIO Laser that will work with it. Bummer. Though the print services on my old HP DJ 842C and the HP DJ F4480 are fantastic, not having the Scanners working is a bummer. I needed a new Inkjet Printer anyway, and the Cartridges for the New HP are half the price of the Cartridges for the 842C. I guess my quest for functionality is not over. Maybe Win 7 SP1 will correct this problem with the Scanner Sharing.


----------



## robio (Nov 24, 2008)

I have an old Hp Officejet 7310 connected to my router and can print and scan from all my pc's. I had to install the Hp software on all my pc's then configure the printer with a ip in my DHCP pool.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

none of my printers havce network connections. I have all of the software installed on all four computers. But the printers all connected to a Win 7 Pro computer none of them can scan. Connecteither of the AIO's to a Win 7 Computer (either of two) the scanners work great from that computer. but can not scan from the other computers on the network. Not even with the Printer Server. The Canon is just too old for the Printer server to recognize even as a printer (it is nearly 6years old) and is not listed on the compatibility list either. The Brand new HP just purchased today is recognized as a printer but no scanner.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can trade in the new HP get one of their units with ethernet and/or wireless capability, connect directly to your router, and forget the complications of an independent server. I wrote that like an order, but really mean it as a suggestion.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Unfortunately, it would be a 200 mile round trip to do that. I bought the new printer at Best Buy in Eugene OR and I live 100 miles south. Only went because of a Doctor Appointment. And the Printer was only $59 (cheaper than the Print Server) Gonna RMA the Print Server to NewEgg Though. Could use another Hard drive anyway.


----------

